# Foraminal Stenosis



## charris-porter (May 19, 2016)

I need some help on coding Foraminal Stenosis the provider's documentation states Lumbar foraminal stenosis and he codes M99.83, another coder thinks that the code M77.73, and I think it should be M48.06. The MRI shows evidence of a laminectomy of L5 with moderate disc bulges at L4-L5 and L5-Si with foraminal stenosis. 

Thank's for the help
Christina Porter, CPC


----------



## anidi5 (May 19, 2016)

I would also use M48.06 if the MD documented a lumbar foraminal stenosis diagnosis.  May I ask what procedure codes are being used?  Because Laminectomy CPT codes are diagnosis based, therefore if the doctor is performing a laminectomy more than likely M48.06 would be the correct diagnosis to use.


----------



## charris-porter (May 20, 2016)

Thank you for the help I will continue to use M48.06.


----------



## tamorese (Jul 13, 2018)

*M48.02 is spinal canal stenosis*



anidi5 said:


> I would also use M48.06 if the MD documented a lumbar foraminal stenosis diagnosis.  May I ask what procedure codes are being used?  Because Laminectomy CPT codes are diagnosis based, therefore if the doctor is performing a laminectomy more than likely M48.06 would be the correct diagnosis to use.



if your patient has spinal canal stenosis without claudication of the lumbar region your dx would be M48.061 if patient has claudication the dx would be M48.062.  this is for a stenosed spinal canal/cord.  if your pt has forminal stenosis (totally different area than the canal)due to osseous defect the dx code is M99.33, for a HNP causing foraminal (where the nerve roots come thru the foramina) stenosis dx would be M51.26 without radiculopathy M51.16 w/radiculopathy

Teresa Amorese-CPC,CIRCC


----------

